# WHEN WILL WE GET 10,000 POSTS?



## Captain Ahab (Dec 12, 2007)

*Our users have posted a total of 8960 articles* 


As of this post 8,961.

When will we break 10,000?

Put your guess in, one guess per person! Member who guesses closest to date and time wins:

1. Two bags on my hand poured 4" senkos;

2. One Bag of my hand poured flukes; and

3. One mystery bait - could be anything, even a new custom hard bait!



LAST DAY TO GUESS IS 12/15/07 
You can edit your guess until that date


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 12, 2007)

My Guess:

12/30/07 

5:30 pm


----------



## Gamefisher (Dec 12, 2007)

Are you guessing to win your own baits??  

I'll say 1/12/08, 9:00 PM

Matt


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 12, 2007)

January 5th, 1:00 A.M.


----------



## Jim (Dec 12, 2007)

Im not in on this contest! But I will say 12/25/07 12:00 AM


----------



## BensalemAngler (Dec 12, 2007)

1/19/08 6:40 am

I will make it happen


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 12, 2007)

1,002 to go


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 12, 2007)

December 28, 2007 at 8:18 PM


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 12, 2007)

Edit: Feb 7nd, 2008 at 5:30 PM


----------



## shamoo (Dec 12, 2007)

Dec 29, 2007-- 9 pm.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Dec 12, 2007)

Jan. 29 (my b-day hint hint) :lol:


----------



## little anth (Dec 12, 2007)

jan 10th at 9:00


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 13, 2007)

little anth said:


> jam 10th at 9:00



am or pm? :wink:


Ummm, my guess is right after the 9,999th post


----------



## SMDave (Dec 13, 2007)

Feb 6th, my birthday!


----------



## little anth (Dec 13, 2007)

pm my bad


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 13, 2007)

What month is Jam - is that before Preserves but after Jelly?


----------



## little anth (Dec 13, 2007)

lol my bad jan


----------



## pbw (Dec 13, 2007)

Dec 18 6:00 PM EST


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 15, 2007)

LAST DAY TO SUBMIT A GUESS WILL BE 12/15/07 at 8:00 a.m.

You can edit your guess until that date and time - then I am recording each guess and will announce a winner when the magic 10,000 post hits.!


----------



## mr.fish (Dec 15, 2007)

I say 1/4/08. 7:13pm.

I guess I'm a little late.


----------



## redbug (Dec 16, 2007)

i'm late too but my guess would be 12/22/08 at 16:45


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 16, 2007)

Just for you guy - cause I loves ya, I will allow late guesses as well.
*
New last time to submit a guess will be 12/20/07*


----------



## Popeye (Dec 16, 2007)

SMDave said:


> Feb 6th, my birthday!



My wife's and son's birthday are Feb 6th as well. You aren't my son are you?


----------



## Popeye (Dec 16, 2007)

I'll make my guess when there are 9,995 posts :lol:


----------



## Popeye (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Waterwings (Dec 16, 2007)

Hmmmm, Dec. 25th, 2007, at 11:45am.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 16, 2007)

flounderhead59 said:


> I'll make my guess when there are 9,995 posts :lol:




*So long as you do it before 12/20/07!*


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by flounderhead59


> My wife's and son's birthday are Feb 6th as well. You aren't my son are you?



Let's hope he's not your wife !!!


----------



## Popeye (Dec 17, 2007)

The Navy taught me one thing about that... Don't ask, Don't tell.


----------



## bcritch (Dec 17, 2007)

December 26th 11PM


----------



## Popeye (Dec 17, 2007)

12/21/07 10:23 am


----------



## pbw (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm now thinking Dec 20 6:05 PM EST


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 18, 2007)

How can you tell what the number is now?


----------



## Jim (Dec 18, 2007)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> How can you tell what the number is now?



At the bottom of the index page (main page) it tells you how many posts (articles) have been made.


----------



## pbw (Dec 18, 2007)

We need a list of peoples answers


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 18, 2007)

New Guess....

December 19, 2007 @ 8:02 PM


----------



## BensalemAngler (Dec 19, 2007)

New Guess

Dec 20 at 12:30 pm


----------



## redbug (Dec 19, 2007)

new guess 12/19/07 805pm


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 19, 2007)

Last Guess...

December 19, 2007 @ 8:28 PM


----------



## redbug (Dec 19, 2007)

DocWatson said:


> Last Guess...
> 
> December 19, 2007 @ 8:28 PM



ummmmmm I'm thinkinng 8:29 can you tell i watch the price is right?


----------



## Popeye (Dec 19, 2007)

20:31 19DEC07


----------



## Jim (Dec 19, 2007)

Right now. LOL


----------



## Popeye (Dec 19, 2007)

How many are there now? It's 20:31


----------



## Popeye (Dec 19, 2007)

Missed it. Jim, was you #10,000?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 20, 2007)

Flounderhead wins - PM me with your address and I will send your prize


----------



## Popeye (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow,

Guess I have no excuse to not do some bass fishing now. I'll probably need to find someone to show me a thing or two about fishing for them.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 20, 2007)

flounderhead59 said:


> Wow,
> 
> Guess I have no excuse to not do some bass fishing now. I'll probably need to find someone to show me a thing or two about fishing for them.



I can hand deliver the prize if you want - hmmmm, I guess August is a good month for bass in your part of the country?

CONGRATS!


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 20, 2007)

Congrats on the win! Yep, you're gonna have to do some bass fishing now I guess, lol


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 20, 2007)

Congrats and enjoy the bass fishing......


----------



## little anth (Dec 20, 2007)

nice one dude i hope you can get into some awsome bass fishing i know youll get kooked. to start bass fishing youre in the right place man. congrats and good luck


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 20, 2007)

I wasn't but a month and a couple days off...


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 2, 2008)

Prize was sent today along with an extra item that I know you will use!

Congrats Again Mr. Flounderhead :lol:


----------

